# The world's oldest person & therefore one of the last members of the Lost Generation



## aja675 (Jul 30, 2015)

*The world's oldest person & therefore one of the last members of the Lost Generation*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susannah_Mushatt_Jones


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

I remember when I was in middle school and I was reading an article about the oldest known person alive at that time being born in 1894. Now we're down to 1899. Time flies, people die I guess.

This person would have been a preteen when the Titanic went down. Airplanes weren't even a thing when she was born. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Copper North (Mar 18, 2015)

When I was growing up, I spent the majority of my free time visiting and learning (compared to hanging around teens my own age) from great-uncles and friends of my Grandfather who were born in 1892, 1895, and 1898, and already way over 90.

It's sad that all of them have to go, but what they taught me carries onward a long way for me.


----------



## aja675 (Jul 30, 2015)

Copper North said:


> When I was growing up, I spent the majority of my free time visiting and learning (compared to hanging around teens my own age) from great-uncles and friends of my Grandfather who were born in 1892, 1895, and 1898, and already way over 90.
> 
> It's sad that all of them have to go, but what they taught me carries onward a long way for me.


Did any of them live to be 100?


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

I love it that she attributes her long life to not being married for most of it. :laughing: That's the spirit!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

It's a remarkable achievement, and I think we could see someone live naturally to 130 eventually, maybe it will be her.


----------



## Copper North (Mar 18, 2015)

aja675 said:


> Did any of them live to be 100?


They lived to be 98, 96 and 93, respectively.

All three had very sharp memories the whole time that their bodies were wearing out.


----------



## Wtpmjgda (Dec 15, 2014)

The one who born in the last decade of a century are lucky peoples. If they lucky, they can live upto 3 centuries.


----------



## aja675 (Jul 30, 2015)

The last person who remembered the 19th century appears to be either one of these people:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Besse_Cooper She apparently remembered being on a river boat in 1899.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Breuning He could apparently remember his grandfather talking about being in the American Civil War when he was 3.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

me mudders mudder [my grand mum] was born in 1889 and died in 1995 
she witnessed the horse & buggy - space travel
2 world wars
the atomic bomb
moon landings
the advances that were made in her life time were incredible
no other generation will experience what hers did

edit- when i was 12 me mudder worked at a nursing home
after school i would walk 2 miles to the home and kill time
waiting for me mum to finish
i remember playing chess with one of the residents named walter
who fought in world war one


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> me mudders mudder [my grand mum] was born in 1889 and died in 1995
> she witnessed the horse & buggy - space travel
> 2 world wars
> the atomic bomb
> ...


That seems interesting from your memories as a Baby Boomer. Never knew that your grandma was 106 years old when she died.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

NewYorkEagle said:


> That seems interesting from your memories as a Baby Boomer. Never knew that your grandma was 106 years old when she died.


i knew her all my life


----------



## eternaleon (Jul 31, 2015)

Our birthdays are nearly 100 years apart. (July 3 1999, July 6 1899). 

That's a long time to be alive!! My grandmother is 97 herself, and doing fine. To put it into perspective, she was born when WW1 ended.


----------



## Lady D (Mar 17, 2013)

My grandfather was born in 19th century, too. I don't know the exact year but he died in the 1960's so I never met him. The first son of my grandparents' died in early 1930's due to tuberculosis. My father was the twelth and the youngest child of the family being born in 1956. I was born in 1986 and my brother in 1989. 

My grandfather was too old and sick to fight in WW2 - unlike my other grandfather who fought for five years. Then I read about these people being born in 1899 and still alive and I'm just as puzzled as others here. When my country became independent in 1917, two of my grandparents already existed. So, they were sort of born in Russia, lol.


----------

